# Visa application has been put on hold



## fblema (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi, my visa application has been put on hold, so I need to send more documents.
Does anyone know how long this process can take?
I am tired of waiting


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, it depends on whether extra documents you send will meet the requirement. If you do, your visa may be granted within a few days. In what specific way did you fail to meet the financial requirement and what are they asking you to send in?


----------



## fblema (Oct 1, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Well, it depends on whether extra documents you send will meet the requirement. If you do, your visa may be granted within a few days. In what specific way did you fail to meet the financial requirement and what are they asking you to send in?


This is the email I got from them today

Dear Madam,

Your application for entry clearance/leave to remain under paragraph EC-P.1.1 of Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules has been considered. Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE. You have not provided the following documents to demonstrate your sponsor's employment and income:

1) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the wage slips confirming: 
(i) the sponsor's employment and gross annual salary;
(ii) the length of his employment;
(iii) the period over which he has been or was paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).

2) A full set of six months bank statements showing the wage deposits corresponding to the wage slips provided. Online bank statements are only accepted if stamped by a bank official. You have provided only bank statement showing 3 months account activity and this document is not stamped by a bank official.

3) Wage slips for the months of March and April 2013.


A decision on your application has therefore been put on hold until the Courts have decided the outcome of the Secretary of State's appeal in a legal challenge to the income threshold requirement. More information about this hold on decisions is set out on the Home Office website.

Your application will be reviewed and a decision taken on it once the outcome of the legal challenge is known. This may not be for several months at least. 

In the meantime, if you submit any further information or document(s) relating to your circumstances, and/or those of your sponsor, as they were at the date of your application, or in the relevant period(s) prior to that date, this will be considered. If, on the basis of this further information or document(s), your application meets all the requirements of the Immigration Rules, a decision will be taken on your application and it will be granted. You can send the evidence to:


----------



## fblema (Oct 1, 2013)

It is really strange because I sent exactly the same last time and my visa was issued =/
I think they have changed few rules now since last year


----------



## fblema (Oct 1, 2013)

They say on this email that it can take several months
It is frustrating since I was planning my trip for the next week and since I habent seen my fiance for 3 months


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you send all the requested documents, and you meet the requirement, then you should get your visa soon. Several months refers to the outcome of legal challenge now going through the courts.


----------



## fblema (Oct 1, 2013)

Joppa said:


> If you send all the requested documents, and you meet the requirement, then you should get your visa soon. Several months refers to the outcome of legal challenge now going through the courts.


sorry but what it means?
I am not a English speaker, I try my best tho.
what does the several months refer to??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

fblema said:


> sorry but what it means? I am not a English speaker, I try my best tho. what does the several months refer to??


Earlier this year, the UK court found the new financial requirement unjustified. Home Office has now appealed against it and it's now going through the legal system, expecting to take several months for an outcome. 
In your particular case, since the documents submitted failed to satisfy the financial requirement, Home Office is asking you to send further documents that prove you are meeting the requirement. If you succeed, your visa should be issued without undue delay.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Since you mentioned in your other post that this is the second time you applied for the fiancée visa, the delay could also be influenced by the extra scrutiny they will give your application. Hopefully, once they have the correct financial documentation, they won't take much longer to make a decision.

Good luck!


----------



## greis (Feb 10, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Well, it depends on whether extra documents you send will meet the requirement. If you do, your visa may be granted within a few days. In what specific way did you fail to meet the financial requirement and what are they asking you to send in?


 hi
my visa decisions has been put on hold since novembre. And now it is being 6 months since the application date. I have no idea what to do. Why do you think it is taking so long to make a decision on my visa?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

I Honestly don't see anything wrong with not giving the applicants decision right away. Feel privilege that they are giving you a chance to submit more evidence rather than refusing your application straight away like what happened to us twice.

Stay calm and just provide whatever they ask you.


----------

